# COMIC CON



## steeley (Jul 24, 2011)

comic con is going on this weekend here in San Diego
and here is some of the talent.




[/IMG]


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## ecchef (Jul 24, 2011)

+1. :lol2:

Harajuku girls are cuter. :wink:


----------



## steeley (Jul 25, 2011)

OH don't rule out the nerdy girls.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## heirkb (Jul 25, 2011)

People on a knife forum calling other people out for their nerdy obsessions? I've been called a nerd many times because of the knife and razor forums I'm a member of :rofl2:


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 25, 2011)

Thread needz moar pix, plz.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 25, 2011)

OK?


----------



## steeley (Jul 25, 2011)

COMIC CON



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]:spiteful::spiteful:


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 25, 2011)

heirkb said:


> People on a knife forum calling other people out for their nerdy obsessions? I've been called a nerd many times because of the knife and razor forums I'm a member of :rofl2:


 
I, for one, plan to attend next year's ECG wearing a giant Suehiro Rika costume.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, my physique would lend itself to showing up as a sumotori at the next ECG, but I doubt that anybody wants to see that... :sumo:

Stefan


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Aloha from Hawaii. couldn't decide between zorro, clown, or priest. After 4 long island ice teas, it became apparent. Ladies, I promise not to post any after vid cam shots :tooth:


----------



## l r harner (Jul 25, 2011)

this makes me need to go watch my missed marvel vs DC youtube


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 26, 2011)

darn these storage places are tricky :spiteful:


----------



## steeley (Jul 26, 2011)

OH are we dressing up ECG. chromium oxide man or slurry man



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------

